

Catch.com is Closing Down - mike_esspe
http://support.catch.com/customer/portal/articles/1239367-catch-is-closing-down

======
jamesbritt
Disappointed but not _too_ surprised. I've been using their service for free
for I don't know how long. It's a crazy easy way to save off notes, pictures,
bookmarks, to-do lists, and so on.

Their free level was just perfect for me. I think if they started asking
people to pay rather than simply announcing their closing they might have been
able to make a go of it. Faced with nothing or paying something, I'd consider
the paying (though the devil's in the details).

What's funny is that whatever they use to track user sessions consistently
fails for. I think it's the use of Flash storage which I routinely clear. So,
I'm frequently required to sign back in almost every day.

Earlier today I was greeted with a landing page offering "Catch for Teams."
Seems that's dead too.

~~~
muppetman
I just can't believe that 12 days ago they tweeted they had 3.5 Million users!
I was thinking "Great, I love these guys"

A real shame.

